# New flute?



## strika11

Hey everyone

I've been playing an Artley - The Wilkins Model 1960s ex-professional flute for the last two years and my teacher has told me its almost time for me to move on as I need a better quality flute for 8th grade AMEB (I'm sorry but I don't know the equivalents in other grade scales!) and above. 

I'm looking for a silver, open-holed flute, a fairly good make but nothing extravagently expensive.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Justin


----------

